# Volkwagen Four-Cylinder Engine



## pelicanparts (Oct 3, 2012)

This is a 1/3rd 
scale Volkswagen engine. This was made piece by piece by scaling down 
actual Volkswagen parts. There were no plans every drawn for this 
engine. It is absolutely the only one. Measures about 9 & 
1/2 inches by 6 & 1/2 inches. Built by well-regarded enthusiast Bob Haageson of Pomona, California. Acquired by Wayne R. Dempsey of Pelican Parts Inc. for his collection in 2012.


----------

